# This is the best way to learn a new trick! (from video)



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey man,

Here is a cool little online player that plays youtube videos in slow motion, frame by frame, repeats a selection, and EVEN flips the image horizontally (regular vs goofy?). Check it out: www.pausehouse.com 

It makes it real easy to learn any move from youtube videos, especially snowboard tricks!! You can also share your replays with friends.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Why not just use what is already included from YT.

Change setting right in youtube to slow down the video :signlol:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Why not just use what is already included from YT.
> 
> Change setting right in youtube to slow down the video :signlol:


…because doing that wouldn't get their spyware/malware whatever, loaded onto your computer!! :shrug:


----------



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you kidding? 

YOu can only change the speed in YT. But, you don't get to repeat a certain selection (for example, you are trying to replay a single trick you want to learn), OR, you cannot flip the image so for example if you are Regular footed and want to learn a trick performed by a Goofy footed person.

I is way more advanced than just youtube. Try it for yourself! :shrug: 
I did not get any spyware from them.


----------



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Paul_N said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Here is a cool little online player that plays youtube videos in slow motion, frame by frame, repeats a selection, and EVEN flips the image horizontally (regular vs goofy?). Check it out: www.pausehouse.com
> 
> It makes it real easy to learn any move from youtube videos, especially snowboard tricks!! You can also share your replays with friends.


Being that we don't know ya, it's spammy and suspect.
:shrug:


----------



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)

This site was made by boarders for boarders. I just wanted to share it cos it's useful.
Unless you are afraid of this, maybe: :computer3:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Being that we don't know ya, it's spammy and suspect.
> :shrug:


^this^
Unknown poster,.. Your _very first post_ and it's directing us to some site to DL software? 
…_VERY_ spammy & _very_ suspect!!! We sorta have a tradition of dealing harshly with spammers, so if you're legit? Don't take it personally. 

…Of course if you're _not_ legit,..? Fuck Off Spammer Skier!!! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not a spammer. Just sharing something useful for snowboarders.

YOu don't even have to download anything to make it work, you just put your youtube link there and then you can slow down/repeat the video, as showed in the tutorial. 

I am sure many can benefit from this site.


----------



## Paul_N (Oct 2, 2014)

It is my site, and this is my way of giving back to the boarders community! So, please enjoy!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Paul_N said:


> This site was made by boarders for boarders. I just wanted to share it cos it's useful.
> Unless you are afraid of this, maybe: :computer3:


"For boarders by boarders!"

Anyone want to chime in on how many times each summer/fall we hear that?

It's good practice to at least introduce yourself before attempting to direct traffic to a new site that we are unfamiliar with. The flame sentinels must be recovering from their hangover, but I'm sure they'll chime in soon enough.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Paul_N said:


> It is my site, and this is my way of giving back to the boarders community! So, please enjoy!


So you are saying you are pushing an agenda here for your personal gain one way or another. Maybe you should read the forum rules that the actual snowboarders put here for other snowboarders to follow. It might be eye opening. 



Deacon said:


> "For boarders by boarders!"
> 
> Anyone want to chime in on how many times each summer/fall we hear that?
> 
> It's good practice to at least introduce yourself before attempting to direct traffic to a new site that we are unfamiliar with. The flame sentinels must be recovering from their hangover, but I'm sure they'll chime in soon enough.


Yay for boarders by boarders who ride boarders! For fucks sake could you use a more cliché marketing ploy. You probably don't even fucking snowboard chief. More like for tech nerds that think snowboarders will need this so they can use it and I can affiliate, spam ware, malware, dildo finger fuck you through your keyboard or whatever you want to put in there.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Paul_N said:


> It is my site, and this is my way of giving back to the boarders community! So, please enjoy!


Wait a sec...so pausehouse is YOUR site? And you're advertising it? Why didn't you tell us this from the start?

Regardless, I still don't like you. You seem sketchy at best (who opens up with "Hey man..." for their first post? No one here is your man. No one wants to be your "man."

Post a video introduction and introduce your product (per website rules) instead of blindly spamming to see what kind of feedback you'll get. Cuz you'll get nothing round these parts.

Fucking bonehead.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The OP said nothing about dildo fingerfucking, I know because I'd be alot more interested. In the meantime....yawn.....


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I just used this guys site to watch Torstein Horgmo do a triple cork 50 times in slow motion.

I am now a master of triple corks and ready to win the X-Games. It truly is the best way to learn a new trick!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Who needs snow.....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Paul_N said:


> I did not get any spyware from them.


If it's your site, who is "them"?????


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The illuminati


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> The illuminati


I hope they're the boarding type?????


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

This puts all my tricks in slo mo..

GREY GOOSE® Vodka | The Worldâ€™s Best Tasting Vodka


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> This puts all my tricks in slo mo..
> 
> GREY GOOSE® Vodka | The Worldâ€™s Best Tasting Vodka


......

:laughat:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> This puts all my tricks in slo mo..
> 
> GREY GOOSE® Vodka | The Worldâ€™s Best Tasting Vodka



Agreed, helps me get my spins down right. :drinking:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grey Goose gives me the power to time travel into the future. But man that ride hurts like hell and sometimes I puke.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I really never figured out how Grey Goose got the room to spin around me...because I know I was standing rock solid straight.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Jed said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I just used this guys site to watch Torstein Horgmo do a triple cork 50 times in slow motion.
> 
> I am now a master of triple corks and ready to win the X-Games. It truly is the best way to learn a new trick!


*Jed* need video to master back-flip? Would rather only watch 25x to master this trick. BUTT:sad1: if I need 50x.:crazy2::no2::RantExplode: OK!


----------

